# Remember dear friends



## AZ Jim (Apr 16, 2019)

I am now a lonely widower who was totally spoiled by my sweet late wife but I am feeding myself as best I can...Tonight I had Sea Pak Tempura shrimp with some kickbutt cocktail dip.  I have been making salads (always with bleu cheese dressing).  I am working away at making some "scratch" dinners but not quite yet.  My baby passed 1/30 and I am still alive so I guess I'm doing ok.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 16, 2019)

Jim,

It sounds like you are making great progress on the culinary front.

I usually keep a box of SeaPak Jumbo Butterfly Shrimp in the freezer, a very tasty treat with almost no work.

Another easy addition to your salads with bleu cheese dressing would be a couple of Tyson Buffalo-style Chicken Strips. They only take a few minutes in the toaster oven and are a great way to create a main dish salad.






Keep us posted on your kitchen adventures!!!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2019)

You’re doing ok Jim. 
One meal at a time


----------



## Falcon (Apr 16, 2019)

Jim, That shrimp  sounds good.  I'll  hafta look for it  in my shops.

Also  Aunt Bea's  suggestions.  Gonna  try  both  of them.  Thanks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2019)

You're doing very well Jim,  I'm glad you're making tasty meals for yourself.  Here's a simple meal we make in a large skillet while out camping, don't know if you like ham, but it's a hearty meal for two, half can be refrigerated and eaten as leftovers.

*Simple Ham and Potato Skillet Dish*

We usually make this once when out on a  camping trip, nice easy comfort meal on cooler days.  Adjust the amounts  of all ingredients to suit yourself.

Ham steak (can be cut and leftover frozen for another time)

Canned Whole White Potatoes (usually buy Del Monte)

Onion

Canned Sweet Peas (or Green Beans)

Butter or light olive oil


Directions:


Saute sliced onion in skillet, using either butter or light olive oil, until soft and caramelized (browned)

Add sliced potatoes when onions are half done, saute together until potatoes are soft and caramelized

Chop ham steak into large bite sized pieces and add when potatoes are tender and browned

Mix and let everything warm, flavors melding

Add sweet peas last, so they don't get mushy​


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 16, 2019)

It's watercress season! Tear up some sprigs into your salads, or put on a sandwich. It's got a lovely flavor,, almost a bit peppery.  You can throw some into whatever soup you're heating up. It's *very* good for you.

 Two cups of watercress also provide: 


1.6 grams of protein 
0.1 grams of fat 
0.9 grams of carbohydrate (including 0.3 grams of fiber and 0.1 grams of sugar) 
  Consuming 2 cups of watercress will meet the following level of daily requirements: 


212 percent of vitamin K 
48 percent of vitamin C 
44 percent of vitamin A 
8 percent of calcium 
8 percent of manganese 
6 percent of potassium 
  Plus, 4 percent of vitamin E, thiamin, riboflavin, vitamin B-6, magnesium, and phosphorus. 






So Jim, chop it , tear it or not.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 16, 2019)

Cooking can be very enjoyable and relaxing. You will be a pro in no time.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 17, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> It's watercress season! Tear up some sprigs into your salads, or put on a sandwich. It's got a lovely flavor,, almost a bit peppery.  You can throw some into whatever soup you're heating up. It's *very* good for you.



Thanks, Rose!  I'd nearly forgotten about watercress.  We used to harvest it from a flowing artesian wellspring near our home.  You're right ... it's good stuff!

:clap:


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 17, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> It's watercress season! Tear up some sprigs into your salads, or put on a sandwich. It's got a lovely flavor,, almost a bit peppery.  You can throw some into whatever soup you're heating up. It's *very* good for you.
> 
> Two cups of watercress also provide:
> 
> ...



Yum, I had also forgotten about watercress....don’t see it but maybe because I’m not looking for it.

I remember fancy little watercress sandwiches being very popular at fancy luncheons for ladies ...70’s maybe, not sure.

Im not sure because I was busy being a wife and mom of two in the 70’s...not a fancy lady, lol.

But I read all the magazines.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Yum, I had also forgotten about watercress....don’t see it but maybe because I’m not looking for it.
> 
> I remember fancy little watercress sandwiches being very popular at fancy luncheons for ladies ...70’s maybe, not sure.
> 
> ...



CC, I didn't "see" it either; was looking for the usual thick, short bunch. Finally I asked...he found it in plastic bags near the bagged lettuces, but it was great.

Yes, watercress sandwiches w/ mayo, cut into triangles. My mother made them for me.
It's good on any sandwich instead of lettuce for  change.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 17, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> CC, I didn't "see" it either; was looking for the usual thick, short bunch. Finally I asked...he found it in plastic bags near the bagged lettuces, but it was great.
> 
> Yes, watercress sandwiches w/ mayo, cut into triangles. My mother made them for me.
> It's good on any sandwich instead of lettuce for  change.




After I return home next week and go shopping, Ill ask for it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 17, 2019)

I agree that cooking is a relaxing thing to do.  I love to cook some lentils with carrots, onions and spices.  They are very healthy and you don't need much.  You can also use a ham bone or smoked meat to flavor it.  I've done that and it's good and fast.  The directions are usually on the lentil bags.  Think I'm going to cook some soon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 17, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> After I return home next week and go shopping, Ill ask for it.


I don't believe I've ever had watercress.  Going to look for it because it's got to be better than the lettuce we have here in the stores.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 18, 2019)

Jim,

Now that you are working with a variety of fresh vegetables to make your salads you might consider making a once a week clean out the fridge soup to use up the various odds and ends.

Here is a little video but I would cut the recipe in half.

https://www.rachaelrayshow.com/food/17405_Jacques_Pepin_Fridge_Soup


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Jim,
> 
> It sounds like you are making great progress on the culinary front.
> 
> ...


I am eating your suggestion with a baked potato right now!!  Good but HOT!!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 18, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> I am eating your suggestion with a baked potato right now!!  Good but HOT!!!!



Sounds perfect to me, LOL!!!

Next time try the plain version.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2019)

I like the hot but I will try the plain too.  Thanks for your suggestions.


----------

